# Robin Illner und Zebco trennen sich



## Andal (7. Februar 2020)

Aber ned das einer weint!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (7. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Aber ned das einer weint!


du nun wieder


----------



## Minimax (7. Februar 2020)

Hört sich jedenfalls ziemlich schlimm an. Gottseidank geht's beim angeln ja kaum um Porzellan.


----------



## juergent60 (7. Februar 2020)

Florian Silbereisen und seine Hupfdolle sollen sich auch getrennt haben.....hab ich gehört


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Februar 2020)

Mal sehen wer als Nächster kommt und das Werbeschießbudenfigurenkarussell bei Zebco besteigt.

Die Sympathieträger werden ja einer nach dem Anderen aussortiert.


----------



## phirania (7. Februar 2020)

Viele sind ja nicht mehr übrig.....


----------



## yukonjack (7. Februar 2020)

Wo lispelt er denn demnächst ?


----------



## degl (7. Februar 2020)

Achja........die Zeit schreitet voran und neue Gesichter braucht das Land/die Werbung........eine andere Ikone des Zanderangelns hat auch schon 6 Buden durch

gruß degl


----------



## Andal (8. Februar 2020)

Das Leben ist ein steter Fluss.


----------



## Peter_Piper (8. Februar 2020)

phirania schrieb:


> Viele sind ja nicht mehr übrig.....


aber zum Glück gibt es moch den allseits beliebten und hochkompetenten Rippi!


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Februar 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Das Leben ist ein steter Fluss.


Das hat es mit Durchfall gemein


----------



## Thomas. (8. Februar 2020)

juergent60 schrieb:


> Florian Silbereisen und seine Hupfdolle sollen sich auch getrennt haben.....hab ich gehört


jetzt weiß ich auch warum sie (Hupfdolle) mich schon seit Wochen mit WhatsApp Nachrichten bombardiert, meine Frau guckt schon komisch


----------

